# G0009 and 90471?



## mtrandel (Jul 23, 2008)

How do you code the immunization administration for a Medicare patient when they receive both a pneumonia (or flu) shot in addition to another vaccine such as a tetanus shot?  We first tried billing G0009 and 90471 but got a denial.  I then read to try G0009 and 90471 mod. 59 but Medicare only paid for the 90471 and denied the G0009.  Will they only pay for one admin.? Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting that they paid 90471 and not G0009.  I would expect a denial for 90471 as I don't think Medicare generally pays for that.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 23, 2008)

the denial was probably because you have two "initial" administration codes - the pneumovax vaccine admin is the G0009 (which is equal to the 90471), so added immunizations that don't require a G-code administration code should then be the 90472 
at least that's what worked for us in the past


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent point Donna!!


----------



## mtrandel (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll give it a try.


----------

